# Showing Question



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, so this year the 2014 Memorial Classic show is going to be doing an *Alpine specialty show* (whoop whoop)!!!!!! :mrgreen: :-D

So, I was thinking about all the classes I could possibly enter. I only have three Sr does this year, and I don't know how many doelings I'll have, but I did have a few Qs....:scratch:

So, number one: Do you know if the goats Senior Breeders Trio have to all be by the same herd name, or by the same owner? I would love to do that class.

I was thinking of entering Brea and Chant in the Dam and Daughter class, and then of course all three in the Best Udder. Is there a restriction to how many does you can have in each class? :?

Also, do the does have to be freshened for a certain amount of time before the show?

Thank y'all _soooo_ much!!!! :rainbow:
Oh yeah, and for everyone who raises Alpines in TX...it would be great to see you there!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Anyone.......??


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Where is that show located? Is it just an Alpine show? Sorry I don't have an answer to your other questions....sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would call the show superintendent and ask. There is usually someone you can contact for each show.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Still-nope, it's an all breeds show. 

Ksalvagno-I did contact them a few days back, but I think they're either really busy or just haven't figured it out yet, LOL. It was just announced a few days back 

Thanks!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Still-nope, it's an all breeds show.
> 
> Where is it?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

In Brenham, May 24th.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Oooooooooo, maybe I'll go and check it out. That's not too far. It would be nice to be able to show something but I'm not sure I'll be ready.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, it would be awesome to meet some folks from TGS there!!!!   I hope you go!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

thegoatgirl said:


> Hey, it would be awesome to meet some folks from TGS there!!!!   I hope you go!


I agree! I just looked at the website/forms/fees etc.....I may just plan on going. The only thing I would even possibly be able to show is in the junior show......I'm not really confident about the milker classes yet and I don't think my girls could compete at all. We will see.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, I'm bringing this thread back up as I had one more question that has not been answered....

Do you milk out for the BU class and the specialty classes?


----------

